# Possibly the Dumbest play in baseball



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

No doubt there are occasional screw-ups in baseball but this zero IQ play had me saying wtf? all day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2021)

The First base player should be made to do team laundry for the rest of the year but being a life long Cubs fans I loved it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2021)

Good lord. I wouldn’t have believed it unless I watched it. OMG!… lol


----------



## 911 (Jun 4, 2021)

This is what happens when players don’t know the rules of the game that they are playing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 4, 2021)

911 said:


> This is what happens when players don’t know the rules of the game that they are playing.


It sure looks that way.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 4, 2021)

No wonder Pittsburgh is in last place.  Good grief.  The Cubbies had a glorious day for sure.


----------



## Chet (Jun 4, 2021)

That's kids' sandlot baseball.


----------

